# How To Remove Sticker/Label From Copper Pot?



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a new sugar boiler and the adhesive sticker on the outside bottom of the pan will not come off.

I've heard acetone is safe to help remove it but something like GooGone is not (discolors).  Anyone have with experience with this?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

3M general adhesive cleaner is safe on all surfaces I have tried.  Whatever you use spot test it first.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've had very good success with orange oil based cleaners for such residue.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

...both acetone and B12 Chemtool (at automotive stores) work well to remove stickies from metal.  But those two substances will eat into plastics, however.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I used WD-40 to remove sticker adhesives on my motorcycle. Worked great and doesn't harm anything that I know of.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

I've heard of using WD-40 for that and I would imagine people would be much more careful about not scratching a motorcycle!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

"Goo-Gone" works on anything


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

@Chefross I heard it works, but I also heard it can cause a kind of permanent verdigris


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

cheflayne said:


> I used WD-40 to remove sticker adhesives on my motorcycle. Worked great and doesn't harm anything that I know of.


I have heard this is a great way to remove adhesives also especially for bumper stickers etc. What about bar keepers friend?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Be advised that Barkeeper's Friend is a dutch cleanser therefore an abrasive.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@rpooley , By sugar boiler I'm assuming that you referring to a copper pot, no?

I don't think you'll ever get verdigris unless you never use the pot.

When I want to get a sticker off an antique pot or anything, and I'm not sure. I just wet the sticker, if you have a steady hand

you can remove most of it with a straight blade or if afraid, your fingernails. Just take the rest of the residue off with an eraser.

If this is a new pot, it more than likely has a protective coating on it. You have to remove also before you use heat on it.

I use an old cotton diaper and wipe the pot down with acetone until the cloth is clean and not removing anything. Then I wipe it down with plain water.

Or you can do what they do in most professional kitchens, just throw that puppy on high heat, burn the sticker off, burn the coating, etc.

They don't plan to ever clean or brighten the pot. The first thing you cook in the pot without removing the coating will make something like lentils taste like a bad vinaigrette./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

@panini Yep, unlined copper pot

Thanks for the ideas. I ended up just using a flat metal bench scraper that has a fairly thin sharp edge. Worked fine and the slight residue leftover came off with a bit of a scrub. I have no idea why I didn't think of the scraper before.

Time to spin.


----------

